# Timeshares in New Zealand



## Judy (Jul 15, 2011)

DH and I just booked a cruise beginning in Sydney.  We've been to Australia (I know, it's a big country and we didn't see everything) but we've never been to New Zealand.  We'd like to spend one or two weeks there before the cruise.  We're not interested in a lot of moving around because we'll be suffering from jet lag. We just want to relax and experience a bit of New Zealand.

What timeshare resorts would you all recommend?


----------

